
How we achieved 100% uptime on AWS - blanck
https://blog.ycombinator.com/how-getaccept-achieved-100-uptime/
======
blanck
Let me know if you have any questions - I'm happy to share more learnings and
help early stage startups setting up their infrastructure. Comment below or
drop me an email with your thoughts.

------
moondev
I think the title is misleading. It should be zero-downtime deployments.

